# Fbars help for a friend



## Verdande (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a very non-computer using eldery friend who has realised she should report a non-US savings account. I don't know the exact amount but she says it earns almost 0 interest and her income (pension) is under the reportable level so she does not have to file 1040s and never heard of Fbars before recently in the press. She has asked me to file the Fbar information for her, but I am uncertain as to whether I can do this. Should she use a tax professional or are friends allowed to file? Obviously she has a very limited income and is trying to avoid any extra expenses.


----------



## ForeignBody (Oct 20, 2011)

Verdande said:


> I have a very non-computer using eldery friend who has realised she should report a non-US savings account. I don't know the exact amount but she says it earns almost 0 interest and her income (pension) is under the reportable level so she does not have to file 1040s and never heard of Fbars before recently in the press. She has asked me to file the Fbar information for her, but I am uncertain as to whether I can do this. Should she use a tax professional or are friends allowed to file? Obviously she has a very limited income and is trying to avoid any extra expenses.


The first thing is to establish that she has to file. ie she had an aggregate of more than $10,000 in one or more foreign accounts at any point during a year.

If she does have to file I am not aware of any provision for a "friend" to file, though there is provision for a "preparer".

I assume that you are aware of the FBAR filing site at: BSA E-Filing System - Welcome to the BSA E-Filing System

This IRS site also has information: Report of Foreign Bank and Financial Accounts (FBAR)

This IRS site actually states: _If unable to file electronically you may contact FinCEN’s Regulatory Helpline at 800-949-2732 or 703-905-3975 (if calling from outside the United States) to determine acceptable alternatives to electronic filing._

That may be your best option to determine what may be done.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Friends can file the FBARs, no problem. Go to the site: BSA E-Filing System - No Registration Filing FBAR

Basically, you download the FBAR form, fill it out on your computer and then upload the completed pdf form to the Agency with the Scary Name. I have done this now for a couple of years for my friend with no computer and no Internet connection, too.

If she doesn't have to file a 1040, that's fine. It doesn't really matter if the accounts earn any interest or not. She still has to file the FBARs, but they are nothing but an informational report. She needs to report all her foreign bank accounts if the grand total in all of them exceeds $10,000 at any point in the year. 

Give a shout if you need help with this - but basically, you download the form, have her fill it out and then you plug in the information, save the pdf (and print out a copy for her) and send it back.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Verdande (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you. Will check out the website and explain to her.


----------

